# Animas below Silverton Peak?



## gmmccalden (Apr 23, 2013)

Hasn't peaked yet. Just getting a bit cold and stormy again through this next weekend.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 8, 2011)

Any educated guesses on the timing for the peak flow?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

sometime in the first week of June.


----------

